# Just fixed a water damaged phone by bathing it in Isorpopyl Alcohol...



## NorskeDivision (May 1, 2011)

Just for the record, I'm not sure if this will consistently work but I thought it good to put this on record for anyone else who is at wits end with a water damaged cellphone. I dropped my phone in a river and it stopped working (Touch Pro 2). Well, actually it went in well I was swimming and forgot it was in my pocket. 

I let it dry off with a hair dryer,  but it was still squirrelly with the input. It would repeat certain characters. Also it would not charge from USB. It was basically unusable so I figured I would try soaking the main board in Isopropyl Alcohol (perhaps remove whatever it is that is shorting out the mainboard). I let the mainboard (without the screen) soak overnight in a sealed tupperware container (so the Alcohol wouldn't evaporate). Then I took it out to let all the Alcohol evaporate. Put it all back together a few hours ago and, violla, it works perfectly. No repeated inputs, no other problems.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Wow, That was lucky, Congrats


----------



## oka1 (May 1, 2011)

Congrats......

I posted about this last year about water infiltration incidents. It generally goes as follows:

If you drop your phone into water, fruit punch,toilet, etc.  First thing to do---

1. Remove battery immediately

2. Open up as much as possible daub dry excess water

3. Submerged in Alcohol (200 proof drinking alcohol is best), Isopropyl  or denatured works almost as good. leave 1-2 hours (the alcohol binds to the H20 and prevents the H2O from corroding the metal or electronics)

4. Dry with hair dryer

5. Put in desiccant (enough to submerge) or rice, or millet etc. and leave over night

Hair dry to blow any excess dust.... reassemble and you are done.  If it did get water damage that renders the phone unusable then, use white out and white out the water strip back to white and go for replacement.

This method I have used for treating flooding on my underwater cameras for 20+ years and I have been successful 98% of time

Once again, congrats


----------



## odinsbiatch (May 1, 2011)

Very interesting. I've also heard of putting in the fridge as it draws out all moisture? 

Sent from Odin on my HTC desire


----------



## Patron253 (May 1, 2011)

just fix a water damaged phone by changing the battery


----------



## Patron253 (May 1, 2011)

it was a black berry phone soaked in water


----------



## scared crooked (May 1, 2011)

Always wondered about that.


----------



## DenzoNL (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! I will keep it in mind, though the best way that's working for me right now is paying attention


----------



## Nubzori (May 1, 2011)

Nice one, i shall try this on my damaged nokia =D


----------



## Lord Panzer (May 1, 2011)

I can relate. I once jumped in the mediterranean with my phone in my pocket.
The SE k750i was a good phone...


----------



## fcnz (May 2, 2011)

First time I hear about this


----------



## redlantern (May 3, 2011)

what?! that's pretty awesome bro.


----------



## corradokng (May 5, 2011)

Lucky try rice.


----------



## uteehunt (May 5, 2011)

That's fascinating.  Could've used that info about 6 months ago when I managed to drop my phone into a toilet.  Luckily it was unused.


----------



## klaverand (May 5, 2011)

It is nice with some tricks. Ill hope it work for me too xD


----------



## ShebamRSA (May 5, 2011)

This is awesome.. Believe it or not a few years back my GF knocked over a class of water into my open pc.. and yeah it died.. Did a similar method here on the mobo and it worked.. for a while 

Shot for the tip, I will keep it in mind


----------



## dohcdragon (May 5, 2011)

definately adding this to my bag of tricks of fixing electronic devices people bring to me to be fixed.


----------



## scandiun (May 5, 2011)

isopropyl is used for inject printers as well...


----------



## phxmark (May 5, 2011)

I always heard to take the battery out immediately.  Rince the phone real good in DISTILLED WATER.  Shake out as much water as you can, then put it in the oven on about 150-200 degrees for a couple of hours to dry it out.

I dropped my Nokia 6133 in a puddle of muddy water.  Did the above and it worked for another year until I upgraded to a newer phone.


----------



## ejyoungr (May 6, 2011)

How does this method work for salt water?  Dropped my Razor in the ocean a few years ago.  Not a good day. 

Yes, I said razor!  I used to love that phone!

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## aidil007 (May 6, 2011)

thanks for tips, so i will try it when my phone is water damaged


----------



## Stitch! (May 6, 2011)

Cool gonna try it right away! *Jumps in the sea after making sure phone is in pocket*

No but serious, thanks for sharing, sounds like a good method. Although I could imagine the chemicals damaging something possibly.


----------



## nutty6 (May 6, 2011)

First time I've read about this method, I'll give it a try next time the opportunity comes up, thanks for the tip


----------



## jpgivens (May 7, 2011)

NorskeDivision said:


> Just for the record, I'm not sure if this will consistently work but I thought it good to put this on record for anyone else who is at wits end with a water damaged cellphone. I dropped my phone in a river and it stopped working (Touch Pro 2). Well, actually it went in well I was swimming and forgot it was in my pocket.
> 
> I let it dry off with a hair dryer,  but it was still squirrelly with the input. It would repeat certain characters. Also it would not charge from USB. It was basically unusable so I figured I would try soaking the main board in Isopropyl Alcohol (perhaps remove whatever it is that is shorting out the mainboard). I let the mainboard (without the screen) soak overnight in a sealed tupperware container (so the Alcohol wouldn't evaporate). Then I took it out to let all the Alcohol evaporate. Put it all back together a few hours ago and, violla, it works perfectly. No repeated inputs, no other problems.

Click to collapse



Nice trick. Thank's for sharing - hope I never need to use this fix.


----------



## visiomo (May 11, 2011)

wonder if this also works for a soaked laptop


----------



## Seanzle (May 12, 2011)

that is just crazy! i cant believe that worked!


----------



## ziko360 (May 12, 2011)

lol nice one


----------



## MikeWjF (May 12, 2011)

Yeah the biggest mistake most people make is trying to turn it on too soon or right away out of desperation. That can cause permanent damage.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 13, 2011)

Cool trick im try this in the next tym my fone hits the beach


----------



## mrlund (May 13, 2011)

OP mentioned taking out the main board, subsequent posts have not. Can anyone confirm that the whole device can be submerged?


----------



## nkcr (May 13, 2011)

that's cool ..


----------



## GnatGoSplat (May 13, 2011)

mrlund said:


> OP mentioned taking out the main board, subsequent posts have not. Can anyone confirm that the whole device can be submerged?

Click to collapse



I would not soak the LCD in isopropyl alcohol for any length of time.  Isopropyl alcohol is a solvent and could dissolve the adhesives bonding the various layers of the LCD together and cause delamination.  It could also cause some of the plastic layers in the LCD to fog up.  Worst case scenario is it could cause some of the liquid crystals to escape, causing unsightly black blobs.  I would only flush the LCD with distilled water to remove any conductive contaminants.
I would personally limit alcohol exposure to just the main board.


----------



## xsteven77x (May 13, 2011)

This whole premise to me is crazy. I would have bet my life that putting an electronic submerged in alcohol would be instant death. You learn something new everyday!


----------



## mrlund (May 14, 2011)

GnatGoSplat said:


> I would not soak the LCD in isopropyl alcohol for any length of time.  Isopropyl alcohol is a solvent and could dissolve the adhesives bonding the various layers of the LCD together and cause delamination.  It could also cause some of the plastic layers in the LCD to fog up.  Worst case scenario is it could cause some of the liquid crystals to escape, causing unsightly black blobs.  I would only flush the LCD with distilled water to remove any conductive contaminants.
> I would personally limit alcohol exposure to just the main board.

Click to collapse



That was my thought too, just doesn't sound like what others described.


----------



## mrphil101 (May 16, 2011)

in the op it was stated not to put the display in the alcohol. Just the MB.
If you don't want to take the screen off, try the suggestion with the oven. I work in an electronics factory, and we have ovens for the purpose of removing any moisture before coating the boards. these are circuit cards populated with components, and the cards normally get baked for at least 8 hrs. DO NOT PUT THE PHONE WITH BATTERY IN IT INTO THE OVEN.

Guess folks with the I-phone can't do any of these fixes


----------



## GnatGoSplat (May 16, 2011)

This is just my opinion, but I think the point of soaking in alcohol or flushing with distilled water is to also flush out any contaminants and electrolytes that may have been in the liquid.  Simply drying the phone won't clean it of contaminants and may result in reliability and corrosion issues in the future.


----------



## xsteven77x (May 16, 2011)

mrphil101 said:


> in the op it was stated not to put the display in the alcohol. Just the MB.
> If you don't want to take the screen off, try the suggestion with the oven. I work in an electronics factory, and we have ovens for the purpose of removing any moisture before coating the boards. these are circuit cards populated with components, and the cards normally get baked for at least 8 hrs. DO NOT PUT THE PHONE WITH BATTERY IN IT INTO THE OVEN.
> 
> Guess folks with the I-phone can't do any of these fixes

Click to collapse



Here is my trollish post for the day...

People with iphones can't do lots of things.


----------



## icebuck (May 16, 2011)

Also a good way to remove moisture from phones would be to place it in a jar of rice!


----------



## kekwowse01 (May 17, 2011)

Water damage is lethal to electronics not due to the water, but because water and the minerals within the water are considered to be conductive and will short and fried electronic components. Taking out the battery is a step to eliminate the power source so the components will not be overloaded due to short circuit.

IMO, OP’s method can be refined:

Take out battery and do not put it back until the device is completely cleaned and dried (eliminate power to avoid power overload on components due to short circuit)
Disassemble the device
Wipe out excess water
Wash and sock in distilled water (to remove conductive materials left from the water. Minerals for example)
Wash with medical rubbing alcohol (to remove conductive materials that are harder to be dissolve in water)  NOTE: Alcohol may dissolve certain compounds used on the device. Any soakings in alcohol should be rather short intervals.
Leave it disassembled for at least one day so it can be dried. Give it more time if the device has holes or any designs that can attract water.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## lilmo22 (May 17, 2011)

thanks,
that will be helpful in the future


----------



## TrinaryOuroboros (May 17, 2011)

Glad it worked, I love when electronics are resurrected


----------



## mrrubix (May 17, 2011)

oka1 said:


> Congrats......
> 
> I posted about this last year about water infiltration incidents. It generally goes as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just wanted to quote this for emphasis -- this approach has worked well for me in the past and has worked for almost everyone else I know who has ever run into waterlogged electronics issues.  I would only add that *usually* the rice trick works by itself.  But being thorough is always a good idea if you're ever unsure.


----------



## shantur (May 17, 2011)

Lovely info...


----------



## evologic (May 18, 2011)

I dropped my exgf in the toilet by "mistake" I got yelled at to much  battery out hair dryer on low for like 2 hours booted fine it was a bb curve 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Bluffyone (May 18, 2011)

I have always tried the rice bowl trick to dry my rain soaked phone and it has worked all the time.

thanks for the alcohol method, might use it if rice bowl doesnt work.


----------



## evologic (May 18, 2011)

Bluffyone said:


> I have always tried the rice bowl trick to dry my rain soaked phone and it has worked all the time.
> 
> thanks for the alcohol method, might use it if rice bowl doesnt work.

Click to collapse



Good idea 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## scyld (May 18, 2011)

If I were to do this, I would be hesitant because of the potential for adhesives to be present that would be attacked by IPA.

But I guess this isn't an issue generally with electronics. Thanks for telling us about it!

PS If anyone would be thinking about substituting acetone for IPA, don't. It would attack most all of the plastic components


----------



## andreimafiot (May 22, 2011)

try it whit rice


----------



## jp2014 (May 25, 2011)

I've used the rice trick on many different electronics and it's always worked.


----------



## jeremyharith (May 25, 2011)

this helped alot


----------



## christ_tian90 (May 27, 2011)

its a useful information..i will use it when my phone get drowned..


----------



## dschneider81 (May 27, 2011)

Hope I never have to worry about this.


----------



## soheil_julio (May 28, 2011)

If this incident happened to me i will use this


----------



## Xitech (May 29, 2011)

I had a mytouch slide take a swim in the toilet.  I pulled it out, pulled the battery immediately, and I had a bag of silica gel from a flower drying kit.  I put this in the oven until it was blue, then put it all in a ziplock bag with the phone overnight.  There was alot of dust, but it all worked its way out of the slider within a week or so.

As for IPA, don't soak the screen in it.  Cleaning is fine though.  Same with cameras.

As far as burn-in goes:  Don't put your phone in the oven overnight at 150, your screen will more than likely be delaminated or you'll have popped pixels.  Best practice there is to burn-in the pcb at about 150 for 8 or so hours.  Also, the whole point of burn-in is to suck moisture out of things, this won't work if its too humid in your oven.

Thanks for the IPA tip though, I'm definitely going to try it on my old G1 with the silly keyboard...


----------



## bobbymokie (May 29, 2011)

oka1 said:


> Congrats......
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Submerged in Alcohol (200 proof drinking alcohol is best), Isopropyl  or denatured works almost as good. leave 1-2 hours (the alcohol binds to the H20 and prevents the H2O from corroding the metal or electronics)

Click to collapse



nice advice i hopefully wont need to try, but if i did, any ideas where i'd find 200 proof (100%) drinking alcohol? Could make some serious bombers


----------



## thebum2323 (May 29, 2011)

NorskeDivision said:


> Just for the record, I'm not sure if this will consistently work but I thought it good to put this on record for anyone else who is at wits end with a water damaged cellphone. I dropped my phone in a river and it stopped working (Touch Pro 2). Well, actually it went in well I was swimming and forgot it was in my pocket.
> 
> I let it dry off with a hair dryer,  but it was still squirrelly with the input. It would repeat certain characters. Also it would not charge from USB. It was basically unusable so I figured I would try soaking the main board in Isopropyl Alcohol (perhaps remove whatever it is that is shorting out the mainboard). I let the mainboard (without the screen) soak overnight in a sealed tupperware container (so the Alcohol wouldn't evaporate). Then I took it out to let all the Alcohol evaporate. Put it all back together a few hours ago and, violla, it works perfectly. No repeated inputs, no other problems.

Click to collapse



That is a very interesting combination. I will have to try... but I hope not any time soon


----------



## av4tar (May 29, 2011)

do you think this would work on a re-chargeable power pack? tried drying it out and leaving it in a sealed container of rice! but when it turns on the lights power up then fade out and it turns off! total write off or worth the effort?


----------



## Xitech (Jun 19, 2011)

av4tar said:


> do you think this would work on a re-chargeable power pack? tried drying it out and leaving it in a sealed container of rice! but when it turns on the lights power up then fade out and it turns off! total write off or worth the effort?

Click to collapse



Take it apart and clean the electronics by hand, never soak batteries in anything. Lithium batteries usually have some sort of control circuit built into the pack, so if thats the kind of battery you have, get rid of it, lithium fires are almost as bad as thermite.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App


----------



## BenKranged (Jun 24, 2011)

To make it truely like new try this 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1073929


----------



## samzh (Jun 24, 2011)

wow, nice work bro.,  hope i will not have that situation


----------



## spysot (Jun 24, 2011)

very useful.... Be careful guys!!!


----------



## bgonderi (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the info (although hopefully, I'll never have to use it!)


----------



## omgdracula (Jun 29, 2011)

Very useful information indeed. My boss's gf dropped her iPhone in water and just threw it in a bag of rice for a few hours and it worked perfectly fine after that.


----------



## darkkid85 (Mar 12, 2013)

omgdracula said:


> Very useful information indeed. My boss's gf dropped her iPhone in water and just threw it in a bag of rice for a few hours and it worked perfectly fine after that.

Click to collapse



I have a nexus 4 which is fully screwed, cuz it took a lot of sand and saline water into it.
After a few hours, i tried turning it on and it would not. I also gave it to a local service center, who blow dry and cleaned sand, still Nexus 4 will not turn ON.

Does this phone have any fix? Can i throw it an bag of rice and see if it works?
Pls help me

Ramu


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Mar 12, 2013)

Salt water + turning it on = totally screwed.
Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## darkkid85 (Mar 12, 2013)

GnatGoSplat said:


> Salt water + turning it on = totally screwed.
> Sorry for the bad news.

Click to collapse



yep i no, like an idiot i panicked. I thot i was normally calm 

anyway, google has agreed to give me a replacment, cuz i told them the phone wont ON.
Shall i go ahead with this?

If Google open up the IC then im screwed, but i have a feeling they will not

ramu


----------



## mrvlhs (Mar 12, 2013)

Had I known of this a couple months ago...


----------



## darkkid85 (Mar 12, 2013)

GnatGoSplat said:


> Salt water + turning it on = totally screwed.
> Sorry for the bad news.

Click to collapse



So will google replace it free of cost?
Will they open up circuitry to check for motherboard damage?

Ramu


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Mar 13, 2013)

This has almost no chance of 100% success, but you could take it apart and soak the circuit boards in alcohol or distilled water to flush out the salt and then try drying the parts with the rice trick, but chances are, there is already extensive corrosion and damage from the salt.  I've brought phones back to life which had slight exposure to salt water in this way, but they never came out 100% since there was extensive corrosion and some functions just didn't work quite right.

If they attempt to repair the phone, then yes, they will at least check the moisture indicator stickers.  These are stickers that change color when exposed to moisture.  If you look at the iFixit teardown, it looks like there are at least 2 moisture indicators visible behind the back cover (the 2 white squares).  There appears to be another moisture indicator on the metal frame under the motherboard.  I also see what looks like 3 white squares under the USB daughterboard that might be moisture indicator stickers as well.  I have heard of people buying replacement stickers on eBay in order to get warranty replacements for free, but that's not exactly honest.

If they don't attempt to repair, then they might not check the stickers, but I've heard checking stickers is a pretty standard procedure.


----------



## CCVader13 (Mar 13, 2013)

oka1 said:


> Congrats......
> 
> I posted about this last year about water infiltration incidents. It generally goes as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why rice? Would it draw moisture form it or?


----------



## darkkid85 (Mar 13, 2013)

If they don't attempt to repair, then they might not check the stickers, but I've heard checking stickers is a pretty standard procedure.[/QUOTE]

Guess im scrwed then, but i was told google will just replace it, when i spoke to the Play support call center.
They asked me if there are physical damage etc, i said NO, since phone has never been dropped.

Google have already sent me the RMA and shipment lable, to send them back the old phone.
They clearly said that i will recieve the new phone 1st and only after that, i send old phone back.

Do u tink i will be charged double if they find out about water damage?
Pls advise

Ramu


----------



## darkkid85 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,

My phone is water damaged, and wont turn on. Needs a motherboard replacement,from what i have determined.

1 guy from eBay is willing to send the motherboard to me, but it has an bad IMEI (on US networks only).

Since im based out of India, will this work with no issues for me? Pls advise me.. Ramu

Is there any thing else i must do?


----------



## modfiles (Jun 7, 2013)

when my phone and my friends soak in water, i just remove the battery and case (if possible) and let it dry for 3 or 7 days.


----------



## CCVader13 (Jun 7, 2013)

darkkid85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My phone is water damaged, and wont turn on. Needs a motherboard replacement,from what i have determined.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would you buy something which won't work? If the seller says that the phone can only connect to US networks then the purchase would make sense only if you were in the US on a US network.

Better buy a new battery (3$ on ebay) and put the phone without the battery in a bag of rice and keep it there for a few days.


----------



## darkkid85 (Jun 7, 2013)

CCVader13 said:


> Why would you buy something which won't work? If the seller says that the phone can only connect to US networks then the purchase would make sense only if you were in the US on a US network.
> 
> Better buy a new battery (3$ on ebay) and put the phone without the battery in a bag of rice and keep it there for a few days.

Click to collapse



i have tried the rice trick, did not work.

I am in india, so a mobo with a bad ESN(Tmobile) shud work in india????

what is ur opinion?


----------



## frankiestine (Nov 2, 2013)

*Wash*



ejyoungr said:


> How does this method work for salt water?  Dropped my Razor in the ocean a few years ago.  Not a good day.
> 
> Yes, I said razor!  I used to love that phone!
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Rinse out first with fresh water to clear salt !  http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## Jsyme222 (Nov 3, 2013)

Salt water is the worst. If you are not able to remove all Salt before any drying method you will eventually be in for a sour surprise shutdown.... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium


----------



## McDuffSmith (Nov 3, 2013)

thats interesting. when i upgrade to the nexus 5 ill trying this with my GNex


----------



## ykpoenis (Nov 4, 2013)

useful tips, my phone drop in water last year.but it can not work normally after dry,  I have to repair it finally.


----------



## Westnile (Nov 4, 2013)

Alcohol works nice but also before you alcohol it I have a Samsung mini aka dart from tmobil I gave my son when he had tonsil surgery....well let's just say he served up a can of gut soup all over it...it shut off right away...I pulled battery and SD card cleaned best I could then dropped in a zip lock full of rice for a few days it came out working perfectly no issues also had to do the same for a relatives iPod.

Sent from my immorality and my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2 sponsored by the letter mmm donuts... DOH!


----------



## Unknownkj (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes rice works  nicely. Ultimately it depends on how severe is the water dmg. If power down immediately after exposure, it should have little impact on the insides and should have no problem drying it out. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Westnile (Nov 5, 2013)

Unknownkj said:


> Yes rice works  nicely. Ultimately it depends on how severe is the water dmg. If power down immediately after exposure, it should have little impact on the insides and should have no problem drying it out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yea that's a given I just actually did the alcohol dip on my wife's zte score ...crappiest phone ever but w/e going to let it sit until tomorrow and see if it fixes or not.

Sent from my immorality


----------



## paul_2033ph (Nov 6, 2013)

don't alcohol corrode the motherboard?


----------



## Westnile (Nov 9, 2013)

paul_2033ph said:


> don't alcohol corrode the motherboard?

Click to collapse



Nope been using it for years to clean computer motherboards etc its same concept with phone mobo as long as screen isn't attached.



Sent from my immorality


----------



## mrcheisty13 (Nov 10, 2013)

*wow*

well, Im a Chemistry Graduate and a Techie and really never thought of that..never had any experiences of my Devices falling off/soaked in water but definitely will try this when that happens(which i would never want to but just incase)..thanks for the info..=)


----------



## magicvice (Nov 11, 2013)

Isoprolol sounds good  but i did it with distilled water.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2510244

[Q] The water DAMAGE Continues

Anyway , it works in different ways!

Greets!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

I forgot to whrite: the big Problem is the Salt and other things in the water  who produce cristals for short circuits ..

Sorry im sitting  in the train writing these lines ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Westnile (Nov 11, 2013)

magicvice said:


> Isoprolol sounds good  but i did it with distilled water.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2510244
> 
> [Q] The water DAMAGE Continues
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I have a double filter on the main water line comming in my house

Sent from my immorality


----------



## Abeyance8o4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!  I'll have to try this the next time the phone drops in the urinal.


----------



## magicvice (Nov 18, 2013)

*again ..*



Abeyance8o4 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I'll have to try this the next time the phone drops in the urinal.

Click to collapse



As a serious repair-station instruction after water: 
How to; after water damage

To do:
1. switch it off
2. remove the battery
3. never switch on again

Do not:
1. putting in rice
2. putting to the stove
3. never use a hair dryer

Regards!


----------



## KserNooob (Nov 22, 2013)

If lucky phone can be safe, but the battery of the phone might get dmg..:crying:


----------



## jmmcglothin (Nov 22, 2013)

NorskeDivision said:


> Just for the record, I'm not sure if this will consistently work but I thought it good to put this on record for anyone else who is at wits end with a water damaged cellphone. I dropped my phone in a river and it stopped working (Touch Pro 2). Well, actually it went in well I was swimming and forgot it was in my pocket.
> 
> I let it dry off with a hair dryer,  but it was still squirrelly with the input. It would repeat certain characters. Also it would not charge from USB. It was basically unusable so I figured I would try soaking the main board in Isopropyl Alcohol (perhaps remove whatever it is that is shorting out the mainboard). I let the mainboard (without the screen) soak overnight in a sealed tupperware container (so the Alcohol wouldn't evaporate). Then I took it out to let all the Alcohol evaporate. Put it all back together a few hours ago and, violla, it works perfectly. No repeated inputs, no other problems.

Click to collapse



interesting


----------



## Arikuzo (Nov 23, 2013)

Good to know thx 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## suvasco (Nov 23, 2013)

Never tried that. If this happens, I usually put it in a bowl of raw rice. It works most of the time. Thanks for the tip 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Westnile (Nov 27, 2013)

magicvice said:


> As a serious repair-station instruction after water:
> How to; after water damage
> 
> To do:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm curious why you say no rice it works great and doesn't damage the phone any worse I would never recommend a stove that's just idiotic .... I've been to phone repair shops that say don't use rice bring it in for $$$ I'll fix it....I see you saying that only as one of them I've been doing that for years with various items from pagers to brick cell phones aka the huge Dino's you could use to break windows with and not worry about damaging the phone.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## foxsoul22 (Nov 29, 2013)

Woow good to know this 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## zskullz (Dec 6, 2013)

*Amazing*

it's amazing that worked.


----------



## SonicXXX (Dec 6, 2013)

thanx for sharing


----------



## joshua.henry (Dec 6, 2013)

Using alcohol has been a trick I've used many times on devices that have been drenched in many different liquids, from wine to soda.


----------



## jabre (Jan 2, 2014)

hmm i have one galaxy Y i must try this after holidays, whn i find whr to buy tht isoprpyl alkohol, and i will tell about my experience here


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 15, 2015)

NorskeDivision said:


> Just for the record, I'm not sure if this will consistently work but I thought it good to put this on record for anyone else who is at wits end with a water damaged cellphone. I dropped my phone in a river and it stopped working (Touch Pro 2). Well, actually it went in well I was swimming and forgot it was in my pocket.
> 
> I let it dry off with a hair dryer,  but it was still squirrelly with the input. It would repeat certain characters. Also it would not charge from USB. It was basically unusable so I figured I would try soaking the main board in Isopropyl Alcohol (perhaps remove whatever it is that is shorting out the mainboard). I let the mainboard (without the screen) soak overnight in a sealed tupperware container (so the Alcohol wouldn't evaporate). Then I took it out to let all the Alcohol evaporate. Put it all back together a few hours ago and, violla, it works perfectly. No repeated inputs, no other problems.

Click to collapse



Wow. Y'u Lucky!
http://forums.xda-developers.com/general/help/isopropanol-water-damage-repair-t2932879


----------



## geeksquad10 (Feb 9, 2016)

Have you had issues with keeping the phone charged?


----------



## itzdjack (Sep 2, 2017)

*91% isopropyl alcohol*

Will 91 work? or 99 only?


----------



## alldamnnamesaretaken (Feb 22, 2019)

So I dropped my nokia 7.1 in water and read about Isopropyl so decided to give it a try (considering the corrosion and futility of the rice trick). The Nokia 7.1 can't be taken apart so my only option was to soak the entire thing in an isopropyl bath, I figured it couldn't do too much harm because repair shops place them in a liquid in an unltrasound bath as well.

I put it in a 99,9% isopropyl/isoporpanol bath for about an hour and then put it to dry, 2 days later the phone is still wet inside I put it in a container with a pillow that catches humidity (that you use int he car) but it doesn't seem to work very well.


----------

